# Bird Room Photos



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

I've recently re-arranged the bird room, hung some new grapevines and poplar branches and some silk lilac flowers just out of tiels' reach on the walls and ceiling for color. The whole room looks like a tree now, and they're very happy.



















Budgie Sam loves to give his tiel friend Freddy a little kiss to show his affections.

~~~











Sams and Sydney enjoy their rope bridge.










And Sam and Arthur enjoy some new bark to strip off these new branches.

~~~










Sebastian the canary keeps the room always infused with melodious music!










Whilst Sydney contemplates near the window.

~~~

In the room of the birds, birds of all types flock together.










But as much as she does like her bird companions, cockatiel Todd is still definitely a people bird. Cannot get out of the room without her flying over for a cuddle.











~~~










Sparky the dove eagerly awaiting for me to open the door and let him out to fly.










Hard to get a good photo of Apollo and Twix, the society finches.










So I'll just include a shot of their cage, freshly redecorated.

All of these birds are allowed out to fly together on a daily basis, usually, and they all return to their home cages to sleep (sometimes with a little encouragement.) They do not harm one another and in particular, the parakeets and cockatiels - who are caged together - are particularly bonded across species lines. I regularly catch the budgies preening the cockatiels and the cockatiels singing to the budgies. Todd is the only female bird out of the nine we have.


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

That's really beautiful!


----------



## Onamishion (Dec 18, 2015)

I really like that...when we move I'm in hopes to have a bird room.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

The fids are gorgeous, and their room is amazing.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I love the set up! Where do you find these kind of decoration?


----------



## Streetwise (Feb 6, 2016)

WOW! I really love the silk flowers, they add really beautiful color to your setup.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*bird room*

Wow, that is beautiful! A real birdie paradise! Your birds must be very happy there; as close as possible to a wild habitat.


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

OH THAT IS BEAUTIFUL! Wish i could do that in a bird room.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

It looks lovely!! I do love Sydney though, my SweetPea was an English budgie also.


----------

